# Das pressfit



## Martin3010 (20. November 2022)

Lässt sich nicht in das tretlager reingeben.
Verstehe nicht wieso, es steht dass das Werkzeug auch für PF30 geeignet ist.
Kann ich da irgendetwas machen oder hab ich da Pech gehabt?


----------



## Anders0815 (20. November 2022)

Sieht für mich nach einem geschraubten Lager aus und nicht nach einem Eingepressten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. November 2022)

Das ist ein Ninja Token *Schraublager*. Was willst Du da einpressen oder auspressen ?


----------



## filiale (20. November 2022)

Du hast doch auch schon im anderen Thread gefragt...hier wird nur geschraubt, ist ganz einfach.


----------



## norman68 (20. November 2022)

@Martin3010 
Das mit dem Threadtitel könntest endlich mal besser machen.


----------



## Martin3010 (20. November 2022)

norman68 schrieb:


> @Martin3010
> Das mit dem Threadtitel könntest endlich mal besser machen.


Werd ich versuchen
Lg


----------



## Martin3010 (20. November 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist ein Ninja Token *Schraublager*. Was willst Du da einpressen oder auspressen ?


Wie meinen??


----------



## filiale (20. November 2022)

xxx


----------



## cjbffm (20. November 2022)

Zwecks Info: 








						Gewinde – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## memphis35 (20. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Wie meinen??


Schraublager vs Einpresslager 
Kennst den Unterschied oder kannst dir den Unterschied wenigstens vorstellen ?


----------



## on any sunday (20. November 2022)

Das ist halt ein Pressfit Lager, das eingeschraubt wird, anstelle von ein bzw. ausgepresst. Das überfordert ihn.

Beispielbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozii (20. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Wie meinen??


Es gibt geschraubte und gepresste Lager. 
Dies mein Freund, ist ein geschraubtes


----------



## cjbffm (20. November 2022)

Press - geschraubt / geschraubtes Press. - Da muß man aber auch erst mal drauf kommen. Hätte ich nicht dran gedacht, daß ein Mensch auf so schräge Ideen verfallen könnte.


----------



## Catsoft (20. November 2022)

Zum Glück gibt es solch komische Ideen ;-)


----------



## Martin3010 (20. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Es gibt geschraubte und gepresste Lager.
> Dies mein Freund, ist ein geschraubtes


Weißt du zufällig welches Werkzeug  ich brauche um es aufzuschrauben?


----------



## Martin3010 (20. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig welches Werkzeug  ich brauche um es aufzuschrauben?


Ich bin im schrauben noch nicht so routiniert
Habe erst angefangen


----------



## Martin3010 (20. November 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das ist halt ein Pressfit Lager, das eingeschraubt wird, anstelle von ein bzw. ausgepresst. Das überfordert ihn.
> 
> Beispielbild
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1589183


Weil ich noch nicht so lange schraube.
Aber die Lager sind eingepresst, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozii (20. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Ich bin im schrauben noch nicht so routiniert
> Habe erst angefangen


Hast du Shimano?
Das Shimano Innenlagerwerkzeug sollte passen.
Da nicht routiniert, direkt die Frage: Was hast du vor und warum?


----------



## Martin3010 (20. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Hast du Shimano?
> Das Shimano Innenlagerwerkzeug sollte passen.
> Da nicht routiniert, direkt die Frage: Was hast du vor und warum?


Ich will eine xtr Kurbel und ein Hope Lager einbauen.


----------



## Martin3010 (20. November 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das ist halt ein Pressfit Lager, das eingeschraubt wird, anstelle von ein bzw. ausgepresst. Das überfordert ihn.
> 
> Beispielbild
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1589183


Aber die Lager selber muss man rausschlagen. 
Oder?


----------



## cjbffm (20. November 2022)

Ne, also ich denke ich habe es inzwischen kapiert.

Das Ding kommt anstelle eingepreßter Lager in ein Pressfit-Tretlagergehäuse. Und hält darin, weil die Hälften miteinander verschraubt werden.

Damit ist es gerade nicht notwendig, die Lager einzupressen.

Also so irgendwie von hinten durchs Knie, oder so.


----------



## Martin3010 (20. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Ne, also ich denke ich habe es inzwischen kapiert.
> 
> Das Ding kommt anstelle eingepreßter Lager in ein Pressfit-Tretlagergehäuse. Und hält darin, weil die Hälften miteinander verschraupt werden.
> 
> ...


Ich meine doch dass die Lager eingepresst sind.
Wie sollten sie dann halten?


----------



## seitenschneider (20. November 2022)

Ja klar kann man die Lager in den verschraubten Lagerschalen wechseln, sogar ohne die Lagerschalten zu entfernen.
Siehe hier.


----------



## cjbffm (20. November 2022)

.


----------



## seitenschneider (20. November 2022)

Die Lagerschalen sind bei Token Ninja aus Alu mit irgendeinem Plastik ummantelt. Bei WheelsMfg komplett aus Alu. Das Prinzip ist aber das Gleiche.


----------



## Ozii (20. November 2022)

Die sind in der Mitte miteinander verschraubt.
Such bei YouTube Ninja token pressfit.
Es ist geschraubt und presst sich halt durch das schrauben zusammen.
Um es auseinander zu schrauben, brauchst du ein Werkzeug, dass in die rillen/kerben/Zähne außen halt greift.
Ein Innenlagerwerkzeug zum Schrauben halt


----------



## seitenschneider (20. November 2022)

Im Prinzip gibts dazu ja gar keinen Grund die Schalen je wieder auseinander zu nehmen. Ich glaub dem Fragesteller gehts auch viel mehr um die Möglichkeit die Kugellager an sich zu wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (20. November 2022)

Dem Fragesteller wurde in seinem anderen Thread schon das notwendige Werkzeug genannt und er will da "normale" Hope Pressfit Lager einbauen. Er kapiert halt nicht, was man ihm schreibt.


----------



## Martin3010 (21. November 2022)

seitenschneider schrieb:


> Im Prinzip gibts dazu ja gar keinen Grund die Schalen je wieder auseinander zu nehmen. Ich glaub dem Fragesteller gehts auch viel mehr um die Möglichkeit die Kugellager an sich zu wechseln.


Ja schon, aber ich habe eine xtr Kurbel gekauft in der Annahme die würde passen wie die von shimano verbaute kurbel. Weil die kettenlinie die gleiche ist. Leider ist aber blöderweise die Kurbelwelle länger. Jetzt hab ich extra ein Hope Lager gekauft dass damit die Länge wieder passt.
Aber danke


----------



## garbel (22. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Also so irgendwie von hinten durchs Knie, oder so.



Bei "Problem"-Pressfitlagern (die Geräusche machen und/oder nicht gescheit im Rahmen halten, wg. Toleranzen und so) ist das die Lösung.

Zum Thema: Der Rahmen kann PF30 sein, oder auch BBRight oder 386 Evo oder Shimano Pressfit. Dazu müßten wir mal die Breite des Rahmens dort wissen...(einfach mit Lineal messen, ohne Lagerschalen)

Das Innenlager sieht nach breitem Gehäuse aus, sonst wären die Lager außerhalb des Rahmens.

Außerdem kommen da noch mind. Abdeckkappen auf die Lager, evtl. noch Spacer.


----------



## Martin3010 (22. November 2022)

garbel schrieb:


> Bei "Problem"-Pressfitlagern (die Geräusche machen und/oder nicht gescheit im Rahmen halten, wg. Toleranzen und so) ist das die Lösung.
> 
> Zum Thema: Der Rahmen kann PF30 sein, oder auch BBRight oder 386 Evo oder Shimano Pressfit. Dazu müßten wir mal die Breite des Rahmens dort wissen...(einfach mit Lineal messen, ohne Lagerschalen)
> 
> ...


Ja stimmt spacer ja aber nicht so viele wie ich brauchen würde um die xtr 9125 reinzubekommen. Deswegen hab ich jetzt ein Hope Lager bestell mit einer einbaubreite von 111mm. Dann müsste es eigentlich passen. Aber ich brauch das Werkzeug für die lagerschalen um es wechseln zu können. Das Lagergehäuse, das Gewinde ist fast nicht zu sehen weil es kaum aus dem Rahmen ragt. Aber ich glaub ist 83. aber ich hab das Rad gerade nicht da um es nachzumessen.
Lg
Martin


----------



## garbel (22. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> das Werkzeug für die lagerschalen



Ist wahrscheinlich ein *Shimano Hollowtech II*, aber da gibt es mittlerweile auch verschiedene Standards.


----------



## BikenderBayer (22. November 2022)

BBT-69.2 Innenlagerwerkzeug Lagerschalen-Schlüssel | ROSE Bikes
					

Mit dem passgenauen Innenlagerwerkzeug BBT-69.2 von Park Tool lassen s




					www.rosebikes.de
				



Laut Token soll das passen...


----------



## fone (22. November 2022)

Hmmm, Ninja Pressfit Lager. Interessant!
Das muss ich mir irgendwo aufschreiben.

Weil aus meinem untermaßigen China-Rahmen bekomme ich das High-End-Pressfit Lager niemals in einem Stück wieder raus. 

Und wenn es gerechtfertigt wäre, jemanden zu Teeren und zu Federn, dann definitiv die Kerle mit der Pressfit-Idee.


----------



## seitenschneider (22. November 2022)

@fone Ninja oder Wheels Manufacturing bauen so Teile und der Ein- und Ausbau gestaltet sich echt leicht.
Ein kleiner Abriss dazu findet sich hier im Blog.  Mein ursprüngliches PF Lager habe ich auch auch nicht heile aus dem Rahmen bekommen.... (Carbonrahmen, Austreiber und Fäustel frei, mein Gott, hab ich geschwitzt)


----------



## cjbffm (22. November 2022)

seitenschneider schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Abriss dazu findet sich hier im Blog.


Das habe ich jetzt gelesen und einiges dazugelernt - Danke! 

Was ich aber immer noch nicht vollständig weiß / verstanden habe: Hat dieses Schraublager tatsächlich den passenden Durchmesser für ein Pressfit-Tretlager? Kann man also die Lager aus so einem Tretlagergehäuse ausbauen und durch so eines ersetzen? 

Zusatzfrage: Kann man dann auch die alte Kurbel wieder einbauen? 

Wenn beide Antworten Ja lauten, dann gibt es ja keinen wirklichen Grund, einen Bogen um Räder mit Pressfit-Tretlagern zu machen. (Das habe ich in diesem Sommer nämlich gemacht.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (22. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Hat dieses Schraublager tatsächlich den passenden Durchmesser für ein Pressfit-Tretlager?
> 
> Zusatzfrage: Kann man dann auch die alte Kurbel wieder einbauen



Alles andere wäre reichlich schwachsinnig. 

Türlich, wenn es ein passendes Lager für die Kurbel gibt.

P.S.

Ich wiederhole mich gerne, die Frage nach dem passenden Werkzeug ist schon lange gelöst, nur nicht für ihn.






						Eine Frage
					

Ich muss ein pf30 bei meinem Cannondale scalpel ht4 wechseln. Welche Werkzeuge würdet ihr mir empfehlen. I(ch glaube man braucht auch ein Werkzeug für die lagerschale. (kaufe auch ein hochwertiges Werkzeug wenn das sicherer ist.) Lg Martin




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## BikenderBayer (22. November 2022)

Ninja - TOKEN Cycling Products
					

Token Allroad wheels are lightweight, fast and durable.




					tokenproducts.com
				



Da sollte was zu finden sein...


----------



## cjbffm (22. November 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Ninja - TOKEN Cycling Products
> 
> 
> Token Allroad wheels are lightweight, fast and durable.
> ...


Danke, das ist ja wirklich geil!

Ich hatte nämlich mal etwas gelesen in der Art, daß es für Pressfit-Lager nur "so Einschraublager als Reparaturlösung" gäbe, oder ähnlich. Daraufhin dachte ich natürlich nicht, daß so etwas eine vollwertige Sache sein könnte, um sich und sein Rad von Pressfit zu erlösen... 

Hätte ich mal stattdessen hier nachfragen sollen, nicht?


----------



## sebhunter (22. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Das Ding kommt anstelle eingepreßter Lager in ein Pressfit-Tretlagergehäuse. Und hält darin, weil die Hälften miteinander verschraubt werden.
> 
> Damit ist es gerade nicht notwendig, die Lager einzupressen.
> 
> Also so irgendwie von hinten durchs Knie, oder so.


Jein...das Lager wird ja eingepresst. Das Ding ist sozusagen ein Pressfit-Lager mit integriertem Einpresswerkzeug ☝️

...weshalb man dann nicht gleich ein geschraubtes Lager vorsieht versteh ich aber nicht.🤔


----------



## garbel (22. November 2022)

@cjbffm:

*Das* gibt es von Endurobearings. Da ist fast für jede Kombi Kurbel/Rahmen was dabei. Bei anderen Herstellern wie WheelsMFG und Praxis (und Token und...) sieht es ähnlich aus. Das Adapterparadies


----------



## cjbffm (22. November 2022)

Wenn man also dieses Werkzeug benutzt, um es eingepreßt zu bekommen: https://www.bike24.com/p2386713.html
frage ich mich aber, wie man es wieder raus bekommt?? 

Zum Teil auseinanderschrauben, mit dem Kunststoffhammer rausklopfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (22. November 2022)

Es wird nur geschraubt. Das Innenlager besteht aus 2 "Halbschalen" mit Gewinde in der Mitte. Schlüssel links und rechts ansetzen und dann schrauben.


----------



## ghostmuc (22. November 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Wenn man also dieses Werkzeug benutzt, um es eingepreßt zu bekommen: https://www.bike24.com/p2386713.html
> frage ich mich aber, wie man es wieder raus bekommt??
> 
> Zum Teil auseinanderschrauben, mit dem Kunststoffhammer rausklopfen?


das Werkzeug gibt es von Token auch günstiger ohne den Führungsstift. Und beidseitig. Zur Hälfte rausschrauben und dann mit dem Gummihammer das restliche Stück rausschlagen. Geht schön schonend rein und raus. Und die Token Lager laufen leichter als normale Pressift da sie dank des Feingewinde präziser zentriert sind. Und die Kugellager lassen sich einzeln wechseln. Fand die ne echt gute Alternative als ich noch GXP hatte.


----------



## seitenschneider (22. November 2022)

Der Ein- und Ausbau ist genau wie ghostmuc schreibt absolut einfach mit dem richten Werkzeug zu bewerkstelligen. Der Vorteil ist für mich klar, daß man keine 2 Schalen hat, die nicht gegeneinander ausgerichtet sind, kleine Abeichungen am Tretlager machen demensprechend nichts, weil durch die Verschraubung ein möglicher Versatz eliminiert wird. 
Die Lager an sich mußte ich noch nicht tauschen, aber man kann sie entsprechend dem Video was ich weiter oben verlinkt habe relativ leicht austreiben und neue in die verbleibende, geschraubte Lagerschale pressen (so die Theorie).


----------



## Martin3010 (22. November 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre reichlich schwachsinnig.
> 
> Türlich, wenn es ein passendes Lager für die Kurbel gibt.
> 
> ...


http://Brauchst mich nicht bloßstellen.


----------



## Martin3010 (22. November 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das ist halt ein Pressfit Lager, das eingeschraubt wird, anstelle von ein bzw. ausgepresst. Das überfordert ihn.
> 
> Beispielbild
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1589183


War so im stress, dass ich nicht ordentlich gelesen habe.
danke jedenfalls


----------



## Martin3010 (22. November 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Dem Fragesteller wurde in seinem anderen Thread schon das notwendige Werkzeug genannt und er will da "normale" Hope Pressfit Lager einbauen. Er kapiert halt nicht, was man ihm schreibt.


Ich schraube noch nicht so lange und bei Ninja habe ich mir gedacht man würde sich über mich lustig machen.


----------



## Martin3010 (22. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Ich schraube noch nicht so lange und bei Ninja habe ich mir gedacht man würde sich über mich lustig machen.


Ich brauche aber das Hope Lager für meine xtr-kurbel ( 9125) weil die einbaubreite größer ist bei der Kurbel.


filiale schrieb:


> Das ist ein Ninja Token *Schraublager*. Was willst Du da einpressen oder auspressen ?


Das Lager selber hab ich mir gedacht.


----------



## ghostmuc (22. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Ich brauche aber das Hope Lager für meine xtr-kurbel ( 9125) weil die einbaubreite größer ist bei der Kurbel.
> 
> Das Lager selber hab ich mir gedacht.


Aus dem Token Ninja brauchst du die Lager nicht wirklich auspressen, die sitzen nicht bombenfest. Gehen mit bisschen drücken rein und raus


----------



## Martin3010 (22. November 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Aus dem Token Ninja brauchst du die Lager nicht wirklich auspressen, die sitzen nicht bombenfest. Gehen mit bisschen drücken rein und raus


Mich hat nur das PF30-24 irritiert auf der Cannondale-homepage. also ich schraube die lagerschalen einfach raus. Brauch ich da zwei von den Spezialwerkzeugen, oder reicht eines. (blöderweise ist das nicht lieferbar das im link (Rose) Mich verwirren immer die Zusatzbezeichnungen und so. Da werd ich immer extrem nervös und dann fällt das denken aus leider.


----------



## Martin3010 (22. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Mich hat nur das PF30-24 irritiert auf der Cannondale-homepage. also ich schraube die lagerschalen einfach raus. Brauch ich da zwei von den Spezialwerkzeugen, oder reicht eines. (blöderweise ist das nicht lieferbar das im link (Rose) Mich verwirren immer die Zusatzbezeichnungen und so. Da werd ich immer extrem nervös und dann fällt das denken aus leider.


Ich muss jetzt leider das Hope-Lager einbauen, weil sonst  die 9125 XTR-Kurbel nicht passt. Hab fälschlicherweise angennommen, dass die neuen Shimanokurbeln immer die gleiche Länge  haben würden. Hab nur auf die Kettenlinie geachtet und auf den Q-Faktort. Da dachte ich mir, dass die Kettenlinie die gleiche wäre als die verbaute Shimanokurbel und das funktionieren würde.
Man muss leider auf viele Faktoren achten und ich bin dann so ungeduldig leider.
Danke jedenfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (22. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Mich hat nur das PF30-24 irritiert auf der Cannondale-homepage. also ich schraube die lagerschalen einfach raus. Brauch ich da zwei von den Spezialwerkzeugen, oder reicht eines. (blöderweise ist das nicht lieferbar das im link (Rose) Mich verwirren immer die Zusatzbezeichnungen und so. Da werd ich immer extrem nervös und dann fällt das denken aus leider.


Wenn du das Token Pressfit einfach nur raus haben willst brauchst du das Token Spezialwerkzeug nicht, das geht auch mit nem normalen Innenlagerschlüssel. Das Spezialwerkzeug ist eher zum schonenden Einbau.
Einfach rauschrauben bis das Gewinde nur noch etwas greift und dann mit Kunsstoffhammer die eine Seite rausklopfen, dann diese Seite komplett wegschrauben und die andere Lagerhälfte zur anderen Seite rausklopfen


----------



## ghostmuc (22. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Man muss leider auf viele Faktoren achten


Willkommen in der Bikewelt 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 347960 (23. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Weil ich noch nicht so lange schraube.


Du hast Dich zu sehr ins pressen verrannt.


Martin3010 schrieb:


> Aber die Lager sind eingepresst, oder?


Diese hier nicht. Die musst Du aufschrauben. Sie sind in der Mitte gegeneinander verschraubt, wie man gut am Bild von @on any sunday sehen kann (wusste nicht, dass es sowas gibt...).
Als Werkzeug müsste das hier passen: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/katana-bct-10-werkzeug-fuer-hollowtech-ii/gxp-innenlager
Ganz normales Innenlager Werkzeug für Shimano Hollowtech II.


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Du hast Dich zu sehr ins pressen verrannt.
> 
> Diese hier nicht. Die musst Du aufschrauben. Sie sind in der Mitte gegeneinander verschraubt, wie man gut am Bild von @on any sunday sehen kann (wusste nicht, dass es sowas gibt...).
> Als Werkzeug müsste das hier passen: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/katana-bct-10-werkzeug-fuer-hollowtech-ii/gxp-innenlager
> Ganz normales Innenlager Werkzeug für Shimano Hollowtech II.


Was ich komisch finde ist dass cannondale beim bottom bracket  cannondale alloy pressfit 30-24 angibt. Da steht nichts von Ninja Token


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Was ich komisch finde ist dass cannondale beim bottom bracket  cannondale alloy pressfit 30-24 angibt. Da steht nichts von Ninja Token


Aber ich glaube euch natürlich.


----------



## garbel (23. November 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> https://www.rosebikes.de/park-tool-bbt-692-innenlagerwerkzeug-lagerschalen-schluessel-2669703





Zucchi schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/katana-bct-10-werkzeug-fuer-hollowtech-ii/gxp-innenlager



Werkzeug aus Alu...hm

Ok, für den den Privatschrauber mags ok sein, aber was zum Vererben ist das jetzt nicht...


----------



## ghostmuc (23. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Was ich komisch finde ist dass cannondale beim bottom bracket  cannondale alloy pressfit 30-24 angibt. Da steht nichts von Ninja Token


Das Ninja ist auch kein Originalteil sondern eine Alternative die nachträglich eingebaut wurde


----------



## garbel (23. November 2022)

Was ist denn nun der Innenlagerstandard vom Rahmen?


----------



## fone (23. November 2022)

garbel schrieb:


> Werkzeug aus Alu...hm
> 
> Ok, für den den Privatschrauber mags ok sein, aber was zum Vererben ist das jetzt nicht...


 Bei dem Durchmesser und der Verzahnung sollte das schon ein paar Jahre halten, solange man nicht den Pressluftschrauber ansetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (23. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Bei dem Durchmesser und der Verzahnung sollte das schon ein paar Jahre halten, solange man nicht den Pressluftschrauber ansetzt.



wir hatten mal *den hier* (ist aus Alu) in der Werkstatt, naja, nach ein paar Monaten -> Tonne. Vorbeugend haben sie schon draufgeschrieben, daß er nichts taugt 🤣

Die Cyclus Tools Snap-In-Nüsse oder auch die günstigen Stahl-Werkzeuge halten "ewig" (und selbst da geht manchmal was dran kaputt)

Aber für den Privatschrauber wohl ok. Kaufen würd ich sowas trotzdem nicht, weil mir bei Werkzeug Haltbarkeit eindeutig vor Gewicht geht. Und günstiger ist es meistens auch noch.


----------



## fone (23. November 2022)

garbel schrieb:


> wir hatten mal *den hier* (ist aus Alu) in der Werkstatt, naja, nach ein paar Monaten -> Tonne. Vorbeugend haben sie schon draufgeschrieben, daß er nichts taugt 🤣
> 
> Die Cyclus Tools Snap-In-Nüsse oder auch die günstigen Stahl-Werkzeuge halten "ewig" (und selbst da geht manchmal was dran kaputt)
> 
> Aber für den Privatschrauber wohl ok. Kaufen würd ich sowas trotzdem nicht, weil mir bei Werkzeug Haltbarkeit eindeutig vor Gewicht geht. Und günstiger ist es meistens auch noch.


Ah, ja das mit der Profi-Werkstatt kann ich verstehen. Da muss es auch oft schnell gehen.

Aber diese "Ringschlüssel" sind auch kacke. Hatte so einen ähnlichen (glaub den Pedros) und nach dem ersten Verwenden direkt eine Nuss bestellt.


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Das Ninja ist auch kein Originalteil sondern eine Alternative die nachträglich eingebaut wurde


Komisch, auf dem Rad waren auch Performance Reifen oben anstat EVO wie auf der Cannondale Homepage beschrieben. 
Würd mich nicht wundern wenn sie das Tretlager auch geändert hätten.


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

Apropos Werkzeug. Bei dem Lager ist man schon gefährdet dass man mit dem Werkzeug abrutscht so minimal wie das Lagergewinde aus dem Rahmen steht.
Hoffentlich passiert mir das nicht. ;-)


----------



## filiale (23. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Apropos Werkzeug. Bei dem Lager ist man schon gefährdet dass man mit dem Werkzeug abrutscht so minimal wie das Lagergewinde aus dem Rahmen steht.
> Hoffentlich passiert mir das nicht. ;-)



doch das passiert, deshalb gibt es spezielles werkzeug damit das bei dem lager nicht passiert


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

garbel schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun der Innenlagerstandard vom Rahmen?


Keine Ahnung xD  83mm ist es breit jedenfalls.
Eine Deore ebenbürtige Kurbel war oben. Die hat mir einfach überhaupt nicht gefallen, jetzt hab ich mir eine XTR Kurbel gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. November 2022)

rechts und links eine schale, dann mit einem gewindestab und unterlegscheiben verbinden und schwups ist das lager gelöst

ob du das 24 oder 37 brauchst weiß ich aber nicht









						TOKEN Thread Fit Montagewerkzeug für TF24-Serie
					

TOKEN Thread Fit Montagewerkzeug für TF24-Serie ✓ … Jetzt zum günstigen Preis kaufen!




					www.bikehit.de


----------



## filiale (23. November 2022)

Oder sowas...der ist auch schön flach. Bei Shimano Token würde er passen, bei Deinem weiß ich es nicht.









						TL-FC32 Werkzeug für Hollowtech II Innenlager
					

Features - Shimano TL-FC32     Stabil und haltbar durch gehärteten Stahl     Anwendung       Zur Montage und Demontage von HOLLOWTECH II / 2-PIECE Kurbelgarnituren      Hinweis     Für SM-BB9000, BB-R9100 und...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## garbel (23. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung xD 83mm ist es breit jedenfalls.



Das passt leider zu keinem Pressfit-Standard, den es so gibt...


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

garbel schrieb:


> Das passt leider zu keinem Pressfit-Standard, den es so gibt...


ist ja auch ein Ninja token Lager


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Wenn du das Token Pressfit einfach nur raus haben willst brauchst du das Token Spezialwerkzeug nicht, das geht auch mit nem normalen Innenlagerschlüssel. Das Spezialwerkzeug ist eher zum schonenden Einbau.
> Einfach rauschrauben bis das Gewinde nur noch etwas greift und dann mit Kunsstoffhammer die eine Seite rausklopfen, dann diese Seite komplett wegschrauben und die andere Lagerhälfte zur anderen Seite rausklopfen


Das versteh ich nicht ganz. Weil das Ninja Token Lager steht ganz minimal aus dem Rahmen raus. Und es sind 16 Zähne wie ich  nachgezählt habe


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht ganz. Weil das Ninja Token Lager steht ganz minimal aus dem Rahmen raus. Und es sind 16 Zähne wie ich  nachgezählt habe


Achso, hab nicht genau gelesen. Innenlagerschlüssel. Bin mir unsicher welcher. Aber eigentlich müsste es der von Rose sein. Blöd wäre wenn ich den falschen bestellen würde. wäre nervig ihn wieder zurück zu schicken. Wegen 20 euro. Der von Rose ist ohnehin nicht lieferbar. Muss einen anderen nehmen.


----------



## garbel (23. November 2022)

In deinem Fall wäre wohl eher der einfache Shimano-Schlüssel besser, weil der keine Fase hat. Diese Nüsse sind eher für die breiten Hollowtech Lagerschalen, für so schmalen Kram wie dieses Lager (oder auch Centerlock-Sicherungsringe) sind die nix, weil sie leicht abrutschen.

Diese Token-Dinger da sehen von der Form ok aus, aber sind die aus Kunststoff?


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

garbel schrieb:


> In deinem Fall wäre wohl eher der einfache Shimano-Schlüssel besser, weil der keine Fase hat. Diese Nüsse sind eher für die breiten Hollowtech Lagerschalen, für so schmalen Kram wie dieses Lager (oder auch Centerlock-Adapter) sind die nix, weil sie leicht abrutschen.


Danke


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Danke


Der Außendurchmesser des Lagers dürfte 48mm sein wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Der Außendurchmesser des Lagers dürfte 48mm sein wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe


48,55 genau gemessen jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> 48,55 genau gemessen jetzt


jetzt hätte ich das richtige Lagerwerkzeug gefunden gehabt. Es ist von der Firma Token selber.
Nur blöderweise ist es im Moment nicht lieferbar. mal suchen ob ich es wo anders finden kann


----------



## ghostmuc (23. November 2022)

garbel schrieb:


> In deinem Fall wäre wohl eher der einfache Shimano-Schlüssel besser, weil der keine Fase hat. Diese Nüsse sind eher für die breiten Hollowtech Lagerschalen, für so schmalen Kram wie dieses Lager (oder auch Centerlock-Sicherungsringe) sind die nix, weil sie leicht abrutschen.
> 
> Diese Token-Dinger da sehen von der Form ok aus, aber sind die aus Kunststoff?


Hab das Token die ersten Male als ich das Spezialwerkzeug noch nicht hatte mit nem ganz einfachen Schlüssel raus. 
Wenn er eh ein anderes einbauen will is es relativ egal wenn es danach nicht mehr top aussieht.
Die sind aus Alu mit Kunststoffummantelung, die halten schon was aus. Und sitzen ja nicht bombenfest


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Hab das Token die ersten Male als ich das Spezialwerkzeug noch nicht hatte mit nem ganz einfachen Schlüssel raus.
> Wenn er eh ein anderes einbauen will is es relativ egal wenn es danach nicht mehr top aussieht.
> Die sind aus Alu mit Kunststoffummantelung, die halten schon was aus. Und sitzen ja nicht bombenfest


Wenn du mir sagst welcher einfache Schlüssel das ist.
lg


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

Bei mir dürfte das Token Ninja TF37 verbaut sein wenn ich mich nicht irre.
kann mich aber genauso gut irren, sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Da gebe es ein Spezialwerkzeug von token. (39,99) bei bike24. Leider ist es im Moment nicht lieferbar.


----------



## ghostmuc (23. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir sagst welcher einfache Schlüssel das ist.
> lg





			https://r2-bike.com/BIRZMAN-Innenlagerschluessel-Shimano-Hollowtech-II-Truvativ-GXP-Werkzeugaufsatz?iso=DE&gclid=CjwKCAiApvebBhAvEiwAe7mHSImFtJOMvNH6l-9VEmH51Pc1s4-y5rSRPVY1a8iYA7kJGHF0JEUBSRoC1REQAvD_BwE


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/BIRZMAN-Innenlagerschluessel-Shimano-Hollowtech-II-Truvativ-GXP-Werkzeugaufsatz?iso=DE&gclid=CjwKCAiApvebBhAvEiwAe7mHSImFtJOMvNH6l-9VEmH51Pc1s4-y5rSRPVY1a8iYA7kJGHF0JEUBSRoC1REQAvD_BwE


Danke, aber bei dem hab ich die angst dass ich abrutsche. Aber er könnte funktionieren. günstig ist er obendrein. Bei den ganzen Werkzeugen steht immer für hollowtech II. Und das Hollowtech II steht weiter aus dem rahmen als das token Lager.


----------



## garbel (23. November 2022)

Nimm den einfachen Shimano TL32-Dings-Schlüssel (wurde hier schon verlinkt), der funzt.


----------



## Martin3010 (23. November 2022)

garbel schrieb:


> Nimm den einfachen Shimano TL32-Dings-Schlüssel (wurde hier schon verlinkt), der funzt.


Soll ich das riskieren? xD viel ist nicht verloren, kostet nur 8,99
Danke jedenfalls. Den werde ich bestellen. hoffe er hat den Durchmesser von 48,55  bei 16 zähnen. wenn nicht, hab ich Pech gehabt.
Danke jedenfalls


----------



## cjbffm (23. November 2022)

Wenn das Lager sehr fest sitzen sollte, kann es helfen, das Fahrrad auf die Seite zu legen (lege Pappe unter). 
Dann setze den Schlüssel an, lege einen Lappen drüber und drücke mit der anderen Hand den Schlüssel Richtung runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (23. November 2022)

garbel schrieb:


> Das passt leider zu keinem Pressfit-Standard, den es so gibt...


83mm Gehäusebreite ist eine Variante von PF30 wenn ich mich nicht irre. Nicht mit BB30 zu verwechseln. 
Und auch nicht mit PF92 oder PF86...


Edit: Bikeradar behauptet es sei BB30-83 , was scheinbar ein proprietäres Cannondale  Maß ist.








						The complete guide to bottom bracket standards
					

Want to know your BSA from your BB90?




					www.bikeradar.com


----------



## Martin3010 (24. November 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> 83mm Gehäusebreite ist eine Variante von PF30 wenn ich mich nicht irre. Nicht mit BB30 zu verwechseln.
> Und auch nicht mit PF92 oder PF86...
> 
> 
> ...


Aber mir ist gesagt worden hier im Forum dass das ein Token Ninja Lager ist.


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. November 2022)

Du musst unterscheiden zwischen dem Tretlagergehäusemaß und dem verbauten Lager. Verbaut ist ein Ninja Lager in dem oben zitierten Tretlagergehäuse am Rahmen. Widerspricht sich also nicht.


----------



## Martin3010 (24. November 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Du musst unterscheiden zwischen dem Tretlagergehäusemaß und dem verbauten Lager. Verbaut ist ein Ninja Lager in dem oben zitierten Tretlagergehäuse am Rahmen. Widerspricht sich also nicht.


Aber ich meine, dass gerade das Gehäuse ein Ninja token ist.
Zumindest sieht es so aus.
Aber kann ich natürlich auch irren.
Die frage ist eigentlich hauptsächlich welches Werkzeug ich für die Schale brauche.
Egal ob es jetzt ein token Gehäuse oder ein pf30
Der Durchmesser ist 48,55 und es hat 16 so zähne.
Es müsste eigentlich Das Shimano TL32 funktionieren. Bin mir da aber unsicher.
Aber ich vertraue den den usern die mir das empfohlen haben.
Wen es nicht passt hab ich Pech gehabt


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. November 2022)

Das Tretlagergehäuse ist Bestandteil des Rahmens... Du hast ein Token Lager in einem Rahmen mit PF-Tretlagergehäuse. Dort kannst du entweder "klassische" PF-Lager verbauen oder eben so etwas wie die Ninja.


----------



## Martin3010 (24. November 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Das Tretlagergehäuse ist Bestandteil des Rahmens... Du hast ein Token Lager in einem Rahmen mit PF-Tretlagergehäuse. Dort kannst du entweder "klassische" PF-Lager verbauen oder eben so etwas wie die Ninja.


Irgendwie ist mir das nicht klar.
Dachte das Tretlagergehäuse wäre die Schale die die Lager umgibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (24. November 2022)

Nein


----------



## Martin3010 (24. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mir das nicht klar.
> Dachte das Tretlagergehäuse wäre die Schale die die Lager umgibt.


Dann ist das Tretlagehäuse praktisch der Rahmen selbst wo das Lager hineingegeben wird?


----------



## Martin3010 (24. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Dann ist das Tretlagehäuse praktisch der Rahmen selbst wo das Lager hineingegeben wird?


Also das Lager inklusive Lagerschale mein ich


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. November 2022)

LMGTFY:





						Tretlagergehäuse – WikiPedalia
					

Das Tretlagergehäuse ist der Teil des Rahmens, in dem das Innenlager montiert wird. Beim klassischen Diamantrahmen sind mit dem Tretlager das Unterrohr, das Sitzrohr und die Kettenstreben verbunden. Gleichzeitig bildet das Tretlagergehäuse beim fertig montierten Fahrrad den tiefsten Punkt des...




					wikipedalia.com


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. November 2022)

Die Lagerschale ist Bestandteil des Innenlagers.


----------



## Martin3010 (24. November 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Die Lagerschale ist Bestandteil des Innenlagers.


Ist mir jetzt klar. War nur etwas verwirrend für mich 
Könnte dann der Shimanoschlüssel für das Innenlager passen?


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. November 2022)

Natürlich


----------



## Martin3010 (24. November 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Natürlich


Danke, hast mir sehr geholfen damit.
Jetzt  werd ich versuchen das Innenlager rauszubekommen  und das Hope-lager ein zu bauen (davor zittere ich schon)


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. November 2022)

Wie das neue Lager eingepresst wird, ist dir aber klar, oder?


----------



## Dominik19xx (24. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mir das nicht klar.
> Dachte das Tretlagergehäuse wäre die Schale die die Lager umgibt.


Lager im Zusammenhang mit Tretlager bezeichnet die gesamte Konstruktion die im Rahmen eingebaut ist.  Also sowas hier z.B: https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcReeoY7TV2ryyIxte0MDSBaIRPH60ZHkNy17Q&usqp=CAU
Oder wie in deinem Fall das Ninja Token Teil.

Die eigentlichen Kugellager: https://www.sxt-scooters.de/out/pic...1/sp1184_sxt_monster-kugellager_620_irs_1.jpg sind ein Teil des gesamten Tretlagers und nicht separat zu betrachten. 

Das Tretlagergehäuse ist sowas hier:


			https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/wp_20150428_005-jpg.382420/
		


Also zusammenfassend:  Die Kugellager sind ein Teil vom Tretlager und das widerum steckt im Tretlagergehäuse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin3010 (24. November 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Lager im Zusammenhang mit Tretlager bezeichnet die gesamte Konstruktion die im Rahmen eingebaut ist.  Also sowas hier z.B: https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcReeoY7TV2ryyIxte0MDSBaIRPH60ZHkNy17Q&usqp=CAU
> Oder wie in deinem Fall das Ninja Token Teil.
> 
> Die eigentlichen Kugellager: https://www.sxt-scooters.de/out/pic...1/sp1184_sxt_monster-kugellager_620_irs_1.jpg sind ein Teil des gesamten Tretlagers und nicht separat zu betrachten.
> ...


Danke, habe verstanden.
Aber die Lager sind in das Tretlagergehäuse dann eingepresst, oder?
Und die Lagerschale nicht eingepresst sondern verschraubt?


----------



## Martin3010 (24. November 2022)

Oder nein, beides wird eingepresst. Sonst würde es ja nicht pf30 heißen.


----------



## Martin3010 (24. November 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Wie das neue Lager eingepresst wird, ist dir aber klar, oder?


Noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## Dominik19xx (24. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Danke, habe verstanden.
> Aber die Lager sind in das Tretlagergehäuse dann eingepresst, oder?
> Und die Lagerschale nicht eingepresst sondern verschraubt?


Die eigentlichen Lager sind vermutlich in die Lagerschalen eingepresst. Eventuell auch verklebt. Kann dir aber vollkommen egal sein. Die bleiben da nämlich auch drin. Die sind als eine Einheit mit dem Tretlager zu sehen.

Das gesamte Tretlager ist "eigentlich" bei PF30 in das Tretlagergehäuse (also den Rahmen) eingepresst. Du hast aber kein normales PF30 Lager sondern so ein spezielles Token Tretlager das sich gegen sich selbst verschraubt und dadurch selbst einpresst. Umgekehrt muss es zum Ausbau natürlich auch wieder auseinander geschraubt werden.  Im Video von 0:00 bis 1:55 siehst du wie es montiert und demontiert wird.  (Das Tretlager im Video sieht etwas anders aus, funktioniert aber genau so wie das was du verbaut hast)





Das Tretlager in zweiten Teil des Videos ab 2:00 ist ein ganz normales PF30 Tretlager das eben auch eingepresst wird.  Genau so musst du auch dein Hope Tretlager einpressen.


----------



## Martin3010 (24. November 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Die eigentlichen Lager sind vermutlich in die Lagerschalen eingepresst. Eventuell auch verklebt. Kann dir aber vollkommen egal sein. Die bleiben da nämlich auch drin. Die sind als eine Einheit mit dem Tretlager zu sehen.
> 
> Das gesamte Tretlager ist "eigentlich" bei PF30 in das Tretlagergehäuse (also den Rahmen) eingepresst. Du hast aber kein normales PF30 Lager sondern so ein spezielles Token Tretlager das sich gegen sich selbst verschraubt und dadurch selbst einpresst. Umgekehrt muss es zum Ausbau natürlich auch wieder auseinander geschraubt werden.  Im Video von 0:00 bis 1:55 siehst du wie es montiert und demontiert wird.  (Das Tretlager im Video sieht etwas anders aus, funktioniert aber genau so wie das was du verbaut hast)
> 
> ...


Danke!


----------



## Martin3010 (26. November 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Danke!


Das wird was werden mein ein und ausbau.
^^
Ich zittere


----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist ein Ninja Token *Schraublager*. Was willst Du da einpressen oder auspressen ?


Eine Frage hätte ich noch kurz.
Hat das Token Lager ein Rechts- oder ein Linksgewinde?


----------



## cjbffm (1. Dezember 2022)

Es sollte wohl Rechtsgewinde sein: 










						Bottom Brackets - TOKEN Cycling Products
					

Token Allroad wheels are lightweight, fast and durable.




					www.tokenproducts.com


----------



## ghostmuc (1. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch kurz.
> Hat das Token Lager ein Rechts- oder ein Linksgewinde?


ganz normales Rechtsgewinde. Also so schrauben wie bei jeder ganz normalen Schraube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> ganz normales Rechtsgewinde. Also so schrauben wie bei jeder ganz normalen Schraube


Danke


----------



## filiale (1. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch kurz.
> Hat das Token Lager ein Rechts- oder ein Linksgewinde?



Rechtsgewinde


----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Soll ich das riskieren? xD viel ist nicht verloren, kostet nur 8,99
> Danke jedenfalls. Den werde ich bestellen. hoffe er hat den Durchmesser von 48,55  bei 16 zähnen. wenn nicht, hab ich Pech gehabt.
> Danke jedenfalls


Der shimano TL-FC32 ist es schon mal nicht.
:-(


----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> ganz normales Rechtsgewinde. Also so schrauben wie bei jeder ganz normalen Schraube


Weiß jemand welchen Schlüssel ich für das Ninja Token brauche? Der innendurchmesser ist 37mm
Der Außendurchmesser ca ca 48,56 bei den zacken außen


----------



## ghostmuc (1. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welchen Schlüssel ich für das Ninja Token brauche? Der innendurchmesser ist 37mm
> Der Außendurchmesser ca ca 48,56 bei den zacken außen


Mit dem hab  TL-FC32 hab ich mein Ninja einwandfrei rausbekommen


----------



## BikenderBayer (1. Dezember 2022)

War Radladen aufsuchen schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (1. Dezember 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> War Radladen aufsuchen schon?


wenn ich jede Reparatur die ich vorher noch nie gemacht hätte in den Radladen gebracht hätte anstatt mir das Wissen, das Werkzeug und die Erfahrung selbst anzueignen, dann wäre ich heute um einige tausend Euro ärmer und wüsste immer noch nicht wie es geht.
Jeder fängt mal an


----------



## BikenderBayer (1. Dezember 2022)

Da gebe ich dir ja zu 100% Recht. Aber jetzt blind im Werkzeugnebel zu stochern ist halt vielleicht auch nicht zielführend. 
Das von Token empfohlene Werkzeug hatte ich dem TE ja schon vor mehreren Seiten verlinkt. Da kann er ja auch selbst nochmal nachsehen. Wenn diese Hürde zu hoch ist, ist der Radladen eben vielleicht die bessere Variante.


----------



## ghostmuc (1. Dezember 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir ja zu 100% Recht. Aber jetzt blind im Werkzeugnebel zu stochern ist halt vielleicht auch nicht zielführend.
> Das von Token empfohlene Werkzeug hatte ich dem TE ja schon vor mehreren Seiten verlinkt. Da kann er ja auch selbst nochmal nachsehen. Wenn diese Hürde zu hoch ist, ist der Radladen eben vielleicht die bessere Variante.


Das Token Werkzeug braucht er aber eigentlich nur zur sauberen Montage, und nicht mal dafür unbedingt.
Da er es ja nur ausbauen will reicht jeder gängige Schlüssel


----------



## BikenderBayer (1. Dezember 2022)

Eben. Und nach dem könnte man ja nett fragen.


----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Eben. Und nach dem könnte man ja nett fragen.


Hab ich ja. Oder war das nicht nett genug. Dann tut es mir leid


----------



## BikenderBayer (1. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Hab ich ja. Oder war das nicht nett genug. Dann tut es mir leid


Neee, alles gut 🍻
Ich meinte im Radladen nett fragen ob sie das passende Werkzeug haben (sehr wahrscheinlich), einmal lösen lassen und einen 5er oder 10er in die Kaffeekasse. Da du das Lager nicht wieder verbauen willst, wäre das ggf. der beste Weg.

Aber ich würde mir zugegebenermaßen auch das Werkzeug kaufen, mit Vernunft hab ich es an der Stelle auch nicht so 😉


----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Neee, alles gut 🍻
> Ich meinte im Radladen nett fragen ob sie das passende Werkzeug haben (sehr wahrscheinlich), einmal lösen lassen und einen 5er oder 10er in die Kaffeekasse. Da du das Lager nicht wieder verbauen willst, wäre das ggf. der beste Weg.
> 
> Aber ich würde mir zugegebenermaßen auch das Werkzeug kaufen, mit Vernunft hab ich es an der Stelle auch nicht so 😉


Ich weiß nur nicht welches. Das Lager steht nur wenige milimeter aus dem Rahmen. Und dann wird der Rahmen gleich mal breiter. 
Ich möchte mir gern das Werkzeug kaufen


----------



## BikenderBayer (1. Dezember 2022)

Mach mal ein Foto von Werkzeug und Lagerschale zusammen. Also von dem, das du schon hast.


----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Foto von Werkzeug und Lagerschale zusammen. Also von dem, das du schon hast.


Das Foto findet sich am Anfang des threads.
Hab anderes Werkzeug nur nicht dieses eben


----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Das Foto findet sich am Anfang des threads.
> Hab anderes Werkzeug nur nicht dieses eben


Mir kommt vor so ein 1/4 offenes Werkzeug müsste es sein. Also so ein flaches. Hab ich mir bestellt von shimano das ist aber leider zu klein. Also der Durchmesser stimmt nicht


Martin3010 schrieb:


> Das Foto findet sich am Anfang des threads.
> Hab anderes Werkzeug nur nicht dieses eben





Martin3010 schrieb:


> Das Foto findet sich am Anfang des threads.
> Hab anderes Werkzeug nur nicht dieses eben


Also das shimano Tl c was mir empfohlen worden ist ist leider zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> BBT-69.2 Innenlagerwerkzeug Lagerschalen-Schlüssel | ROSE Bikes
> 
> 
> Mit dem passgenauen Innenlagerwerkzeug BBT-69.2 von Park Tool lassen s
> ...


Das hat nur 44mm, mein Lager aber 48,50 wenn ich mich nicht vermessen hab


----------



## updike (1. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Schlüssel müsste passen
https://www.bike24.de/p1220987.html

Den TL FC32 kannst du zurückschicken

Oder auch https://www.bikehit.de/de/innenlage...-485mm-16-z-ffsa-mega-evowheels-manufact.html


----------



## BikenderBayer (1. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Das hat nur 44mm, mein Lager aber 48,50 wenn ich mich nicht vermessen hab


Das war halt bei Token auf der Homepage für das Ninja-Lager für den Cannondalestandard angegeben  🤷‍♂️
Musst halt dort auf der Homepage selbst mal schauen. Kann auch das falsche Lager gewesen sein.


----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

updike schrieb:


> Dieser Schlüssel müsste passen
> https://www.bike24.de/p1220987.html
> 
> Den TL FC32 kannst du zurückschicken
> ...


Der Schlüssel von bike24, da befürchte ich dass das Äußere des Schlüssel zu breit ist. Rahmen ist.  Bei dem anderen von bikehit könnte man relativ leicht abrutschen. Aber ich glaub ich versuche das von bikehit. Das geht wenigstens ziemlich sicher rauf.


----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Der Schlüssel von bike24, da befürchte ich dass das Äußere des Schlüssel zu breit ist. Rahmen ist.  Bei dem anderen von bikehit könnte man relativ leicht abrutschen. Aber ich glaub ich versuche das von bikehit. Das geht wenigstens ziemlich sicher rauf.


Das hab ich eh selber schon mal gefunden gehabt, aber wieder vergessen wo. 🤣


----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Das war halt bei Token auf der Homepage für das Ninja-Lager für den Cannondalestandard angegeben  🤷‍♂️
> Musst halt dort auf der Homepage selbst mal schauen. Kann auch das falsche Lager gewesen sein.


Danke jedenfalls


----------



## updike (1. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Der Schlüssel von bike24, da befürchte ich dass das Äußere des Schlüssel zu breit ist. Rahmen ist.  Bei dem anderen von bikehit könnte man relativ leicht abrutschen. Aber ich glaub ich versuche das von bikehit. Das geht wenigstens ziemlich sicher rauf.


Du könntest bei dem Schlüssel von Bike24 ein Segment heraussägen, damit er nicht mit dem Rahmen kollidiert.


----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

updike schrieb:


> Du könntest bei dem Schlüssel von Bike24 ein Segment heraussägen, damit er nicht mit dem Rahmen kollidiert.


----------



## Martin3010 (1. Dezember 2022)

Wäre sicher eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silent_silver (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich war jetzt ganz gespannt wie es weiter geht. 6 Seiten gelesen und jetzt der übelste Cliffhanger? 
@Martin3010 
Was macht das Lager und die Kurbel?


----------



## Martin3010 (9. Dezember 2022)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt ganz gespannt wie es weiter geht. 6 Seiten gelesen und jetzt der übelste Cliffhanger?
> @Martin3010
> Was macht das Lager und die Kurbel?


So, die haben mir das Werkzeug für das tokenlager noch nicht geschickt. Also eigentlich schon. Aber ich war zu spät um es noch abzuholen. Wenn ich das Werkzeug habe versuche ich das Lager aufzuschrauben.
Und was dann passiert weiß ich eigentlich nicht.
hoffe das Token Lager lässt sich ohne Probleme rausschrauben. Wie ich das Hope pf im das lagergehäuse bringen soll, no idea.
;-)
Schlimmstenfalls zerstöre ich den Rahmen.


----------



## garbel (9. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> So, die haben mir das Werkzeug für das tokenlager noch nicht geschickt. Also eigentlich schon. Aber ich war zu spät um es noch abzuholen. Wenn ich das Werkzeug habe *versuche ich* das Lager aufzuschrauben.
> Und was dann passiert *weiß ich eigentlich nicht*.
> hoffe das Token Lager lässt sich ohne Probleme rausschrauben. Wie ich das Hope pf im das lagergehäuse bringen soll, *no idea.*
> ;-)
> Schlimmstenfalls *zerstöre ich den Rahmen*.



Etwas mehr positive Grundeinstellung, mehr Optimismus, wenn ich bitten darf!


----------



## Martin3010 (10. Dezember 2022)

garbel schrieb:


> Etwas mehr positive Grundeinstellung, mehr Optimismus, wenn ich bitten darf!


Vorallem hab ich das schon so oft gemacht 🤣
Jetzt hab ich noch die super Idee bekommen mir ein neues mtb . Da ich so in mir selbst Ruhe wird das wieder besonders lustig. Aber will mir selber was beweisen.
Schönes Wohhenende wünsch ich.


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Vorallem hab ich das schon so oft gemacht 🤣
> Jetzt hab ich noch die super Idee bekommen mir ein neues mtb . Da ich so in mir selbst Ruhe wird das wieder besonders lustig. Aber will mir selber was beweisen.
> Schönes Wohhenende wünsch ich.


Hab das token Lager jetzt offen. Nur die eine Seite ist noch drinnen. Und die muss ich irgendwie ausschlagen glaub ich.
(Hab so ein auschlagewerkzeug  von birzmann aber wie das fungktioniert weiß ich nicht 🤣


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Hab das token Lager jetzt offen. Nur die eine Seite ist noch drinnen. Und die muss ich irgendwie ausschlagen glaub ich.
> (Hab so ein auschlagewerkzeug  von birzmann aber wie das fungktioniert weiß ich nicht 🤣


Außerdem hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer wie ich das hope Lager reinbringen soll 🤣🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer wie ich das hope Lager reinbringen soll 🤣🤣


Das Aluminium Werkzeug ist auch ein Sch….
Bin ein paarmal abgeplatzt damit.


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Das Aluminium Werkzeug ist auch ein Sch….
> Bin ein paarmal abgeplatzt damit.


Hurra, ich hab das token
Lager heraußen. Hat funktioniert mit dem birzman Werkzeug. Im Rahmen inneren waren so Gummischläuche drinnen. Merkwürdig
Gut dass ich mich so gut auskenne.
Das Aluminium Werkzeug von VAR ist nicht mehr allzu gut  weil ich einige Male abgerutscht bin leider. Dieses Token Lager schaut so minimal aus dem lagergehäuse raus dass man fast nicht ansetzen kann. 
Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem von dem Hopelager. Beim token war es irgendwie logisch wie es rauszubekommen war. Beim Hope dafür nicht.  Beim Hope kann man irgendwie mit keinem Werkzeug ansetzen. 
Dann rätsle ich noch eine Weile. Vielleicht komm ich ja drauf. Voll die Panik dass ich das tretlagergehäuse beim rausschlagen zerstöre. Gsd nicht passiert. Ein Rätsel geben mir nich die Schläuche die ich im Rahmen gefunden habe auf. Vermutlich für die brems- und Schaltbowden damit sie nicht klappern im Rahmen. Aber dafür sind sie eigentlich zu kurz. 
Ich geb sie mal raus. Weil nochmals die Magura Leitungen raus und rein, das halten meine Nerven nicht mehr aus. 😂


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Hurra, ich hab das token
> Lager heraußen. Hat funktioniert mit dem birzman Werkzeug. Im Rahmen inneren waren so Gummischläuche drinnen. Merkwürdig
> Gut dass ich mich so gut auskenne.
> Das Aluminium Werkzeug von VAR ist nicht mehr allzu gut  weil ich einige Male abgerutscht bin leider. Dieses Token Lager schaut so minimal aus dem lagergehäuse raus dass man fast nicht ansetzen kann.
> ...


Ich befürchte dass das Hope pf46 nicht passt. 
Oje


----------



## Maledivo (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte dass das Hope pf46 nicht passt.
> Oje


Mach mal Fotos vom Tretlagergehäuse und Hope PF46.


----------



## filiale (12. Dezember 2022)

Die Schläuche sind nur der Klapperschutz für die Leitungen.

Ohne Bilder kann man Dir nicht helfen


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Schläuche sind nur der Klapperschutz für die Leitungen.
> 
> Ohne Bilder kann man Dir nicht helfen


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1601118


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Diese Schäuche sind ein ein Klapperschutz. Bin ich mir fast sicher. Blöderweise hab ich als ich die shimano bremsen mit den Magura gewechselt habe nicht darauf geachtet.


----------



## Dominik19xx (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1601118



Das Problem ist doch das Hope Tretlager?   Wie sollen uns Bilder vom leeren Tretlagergehäuse da helfen? 

Was genau ist das Problem? Was passt am Hope Lager nicht? Bild vom nicht passenden Hope Lager (So das man auch sieht was da denn nun nicht passt. Wie das Teil an sich aussieht können wir auch googeln)


----------



## Dominik19xx (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Diese Schäuche sind ein ein Klapperschutz. Bin ich mir fast sicher. Blöderweise hab ich als ich die shimano bremsen mit den Magura gewechselt habe nicht darauf geachtet.


Ja sind es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Diese Schäuche sind ein ein Klapperschutz. Bin ich mir fast sicher. Blöderweise hab ich als ich die shimano bremsen mit den Magura gewechselt habe nicht darauf geachtet.


----------



## Dominik19xx (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich zitiere mich dann mal selbst:


Dominik19xx schrieb:


> (So das man auch sieht was da denn nun nicht passt. Wie das Teil an sich aussieht können wir auch googeln)


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Da steht zwar kompatibel für pf30
Und bei Cannondale steht beim scalpel ht 4 
Pf30 lagergehäuse


----------



## Dominik19xx (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Da steht zwar kompatibel für pf30
> Und bei Cannondale steht beim scalpel ht 4
> Pf30 lagergehäuse


WO ist das Problem genau? WAS ist Problem genau? Genaue Informationen sind nötig. 

*Glaskugel kaputt.*


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Da steht zwar kompatibel für pf30
> Und bei Cannondale steht beim scalpel ht 4
> Pf30 lagergehäuse


Ich hab es nachgemessen. 
Es müsste sich ausgehen.
Die Frage ist nur wie ich das reinbekomme. 
Die Lagerschalen sind geschraubt wie beim Token. Nur beim Token kann man mit der Nuss schrauben. Das Hope ist glatt.


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Ich hab es nachgemessen.
> Es müsste sich ausgehen.
> Die Frage ist nur wie ich das reinbekomme.
> Die Lagerschalen sind geschraubt wie beim Token. Nur beim Token kann man mit der Nuss schrauben. Das Hope ist glatt.


Ich dachte zuerst es würde sich mit den Maßen nicht ausgehen weil ich so eine schlechte Schublehre habe die dauernd was anderes anzeigt. So eine digitale. Jetzt hab ich meine Plastik Schublehre genommen und die zeigt das gleiche Maß von tretlager und tretlagergehäuse an.


----------



## Dominik19xx (12. Dezember 2022)

Pressen.  (Wurde aber schon x-mal in diesem Thread erklärt)

 Nur der Spacer wird am Schluss geschraubt.

Ansonsten hat HOPE auch noch sowas wie eine Gebrauchsanweisung



			StackPath


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Pressen.   Nur der Spacer wird am Schluss geschraubt.


Keinen blassen Schimmer wofür die 30 steht bei pf30


----------



## Dominik19xx (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Keinen blassen Schimmer wofür die 30 steht bei pf30


Weil die eigentlich passende Kurbel nun mal eine 30mm Achse hat.

Da eine 24mm Shimano Kurbeln dran zu backen war vom Erfinder nie vorgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Pressen.  (Wurde aber schon x-mal in diesem Thread erklärt)
> 
> Nur der Spacer wird am Schluss geschraubt.
> 
> ...


Danke!


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Weil die eigentlich passende Kurbel nun mal eine 30mm Achse hat.
> 
> Da eine 24mm Shimano Kurbeln dran zu backen war vom Erfinder nie vorgesehen.


Da war aber eine shimano 24mm oben.


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Da war aber eine shimano 24mm oben.


Deswegen hab ich ja gedacht dass wieder eine shimano passen würde. Aber da war die kurbelwelle zu lang bei der xtr die ich gekauft habe. Deswegen musste ich ein neues Lager kaufen. Wenn’s nach mir gegangen wäre hätte ich das Token Lager gelassen. Ging aber nicht weil die Welle zu lang war. Und ich dachte shimano Kurbeln hätten alle die gleiche kurbelwellenlänge.


----------



## Martin3010 (12. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich ja gedacht dass wieder eine shimano passen würde. Aber da war die kurbelwelle zu lang bei der xtr die ich gekauft habe. Deswegen musste ich ein neues Lager kaufen. Wenn’s nach mir gegangen wäre hätte ich das Token Lager gelassen. Ging aber nicht weil die Welle zu lang war. Und ich dachte shimano Kurbeln hätten alle die gleiche kurbelwellenlänge.


Ich wollte eine schöne Kurbel haben sonst hätte ich die alte eh gelassen.


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eine schöne Kurbel haben sonst hätte ich die alte eh gelassen.


So, hat alles geklappt wie geplant.
Neues Hope tretlager eingepresst.
Nur hab ich jetzt ein grobes Problem.
Da hopelager ist um einige Millimeter zu breit.
Leider kann ich jetzt die tretlagerschale nicht mehr ausschlagen weil ich mit dem ausschlagwerkzeug nicht mehr in die tretlagerschale reinkomme weil das lager bereits drinnen ist. 
Hat jemand eine idee was ich jetzt machen kann??
Bin am Verzweifeln
Lg
Martin


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> So, hat alles geklappt wie geplant.
> Neues Hope tretlager eingepresst.
> Nur hab ich jetzt ein grobes Problem.
> Da hopelager ist um einige Millimeter zu breit.
> ...


Ich bekomme die kurbel knapp rauf aber wenn ich sie festschraube blockiert das Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (13. Dezember 2022)

Fahrradladen.   Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe hat hier ausgedient. Layer 8 Fehler. 

Für das Geld das du inzwischen für Werkzeug, nicht passende Lager etc. ausgegeben hast baut der kompetente Fahrradladen dir die Kurbel fünf mal dran.


----------



## on any sunday (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich vermute mal.

Das Tretlager soll die notwendige Breite für eine 24 mm Kurbel für 83 mm Tretlager "simulieren", da passen nur Shimano Kurbeln für 83 mm Breite, wie eine Saint oder Zee. Alle anderen sind auf BSA 68/73 mm bzw. der entsprechenden Breite bei Pressfit ausgelegt.


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal.
> 
> Das Tretlager soll die notwendige Breite für eine 24 mm Kurbel für 83 mm Tretlager "simulieren", da passen nur Shimano Kurbeln für 83 mm Breite, wie eine Saint oder Zee. Alle anderen sind auf BSA 68/73 mm bzw. der entsprechenden Breite bei Pressfit ausgelegt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab die xtr-9125 
Was ist eigentlich 83?


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Ich hab die xtr-9125
> Was ist eigentlich 83?


Das hopelager hat 108 mm


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Das hopelager hat 108 mm


Was ich gemessen habe ca


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

Was kann ich jetzt tun?
Das Lager wieder ausbauen und das token mit der alten Kurbel einbauen, oder würde es noch eine andere Lösung geben. Mir gefällt die alte Kurbel absolut nicht, außerdem ist sie viel schwerer als die xtr


----------



## saturno (13. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Was kann ich jetzt tun?
> Das Lager wieder ausbauen und das token mit der alten Kurbel einbauen, oder würde es noch eine andere Lösung geben. Mir gefällt die alte Kurbel absolut nicht, außerdem ist sie viel schwerer als die xtr


ich würde mir im www ein kilo sprengstoff bestellen und es raussprengen. dann das lager für die xtr kurbel die zu lang ist reinsetzen, die welle der xtr mit der flex abschneiden und schon paßt alles. und vor allem du hast eine schöne kurbel, die du schon immer haben wolltest.


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

saturno schrieb:


> ich würde mir im www ein kilo sprengstoff bestellen und es raussprengen. dann das lager für die xtr kurbel die zu lang ist reinsetzen, die welle der xtr mit der flex abschneiden und schon paßt alles. und vor allem du hast eine schöne kurbel, die du schon immer haben wolltest.


Danke für die Verarsche


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Was kann ich jetzt tun?
> Das Lager wieder ausbauen und das token mit der alten Kurbel einbauen, oder würde es noch eine andere Lösung geben. Mir gefällt die alte Kurbel absolut nicht, außerdem ist sie viel schwerer als die xtr


Und wie bau ich das Hope Lager wieder aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (13. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Was kann ich jetzt tun?
> Das Lager wieder ausbauen und das token mit der alten Kurbel einbauen, oder würde es noch eine andere Lösung geben. Mir gefällt die alte Kurbel absolut nicht, außerdem ist sie viel schwerer als die xtr


 hast den falschen Innenlager geholt, ... 83er ist eher DH, d.h. Saint oder Zee.

Laut Beschreibung benötigt dein Kurbel entweder 68 oder 73er Welle:





Ich würde zum Shop gehen und dort den richtigen Lager einbauen lassen, bevor Du wegen Unwissen ne Menge Kohle verbraten lässt.


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

Maledivo schrieb:


> hast den falschen Innenlager geholt, ... 83er ist eher DH, d.h. Saint oder Zee.
> 
> Laut Beschreibung benötigt dein Kurbel entweder 68 oder 73er Welle:
> Anhang anzeigen 1601525
> ...


Ich geb aber so ungern auf. Habe das Hope Lager so schön eingebaut.


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Ich geb aber so ungern auf. Habe das Hope Lager so schön eingebaut.


Ich könnte mir ja theoretisch eine neue Kurbel kaufen die bei diesem Lager passt.
Und die andere verwende ich dann für ein anderes Rad


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir ja theoretisch eine neue Kurbel kaufen die bei diesem Lager passt.
> Und die andere verwende ich dann für ein anderes R





Martin3010 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir ja theoretisch eine neue Kurbel kaufen die bei diesem Lager passt.
> Und die andere verwende ich dann für ein anderes Rad


Mein tretlagergehäuse hat 83mm
Und dann die verbreiterung durch das hope lager. Komme ich auf ca 110 mm
Ich glaub die kettenlinie stimmt durch das hope lager nicht mehr. 
Ich muss es wieder ausbauen frage nur wie.
Die lager hab ich schon eingepresst. Mit bekomm ich sie wieder raus? Schraubenzieher? Weil mit dem ausschlagwerkzeug komme ich nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Mein tretlagergehäuse hat 83mm
> Und dann die verbreiterung durch das hope lager. Komme ich auf ca 110 mm
> Ich glaub die kettenlinie stimmt durch das hope lager nicht mehr.
> Ich muss es wieder ausbauen frage nur wie.
> Die lager hab ich schon eingepresst. Mit bekomm ich sie wieder raus? Schraubenzieher? Weil mit dem ausschlagwerkzeug komme ich nicht mehr rein.


Aber mir ist das hope lager empfohlen worden.


----------



## Maledivo (13. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Mein tretlagergehäuse hat 83mm
> Und dann die verbreiterung durch das hope lager. Komme ich auf ca 110 mm
> Ich glaub die kettenlinie stimmt durch das hope lager nicht mehr.
> Ich muss es wieder ausbauen frage nur wie.
> Die lager hab ich schon eingepresst. Mit bekomm ich sie wieder raus? Schraubenzieher? Weil mit dem ausschlagwerkzeug komme ich nicht mehr rein.


Man kommt schon rein, ... ich würde aber abraten, da durch Unwissend eher mehr zerstören als dir lieb ist. Brauchst eigentlich nur ne rundes Buchenholzstab und Hammer. Oder gängige Austreiberwerkzeug.

Der Innenlager passt am Rahmen, das ist Fakt, nur der Kurbel passt nicht. Wie gesagt haben Shimano meines Wissens nur Saint 83 mm Welle. XTR passt zumindest nicht.

Andere Hope Innenlager passt nicht zu Deinem Rahmen. Außer Du nimmst 30er Welle, dann hast mehr Auswahl bei Kurbeln, jedenfalls kein Shimano!

Wie Du jetzt siehst, es muss alles passen, Innenlager, Kurbel und der Rahmen.

Günstigste Lösung wäre ne Saint Kurbel zu kaufen.

Wie bereits gesagt, um weitere Fehlinvestition zu vermeiden würde ich Dir vorschlagen erst mal ins Radladen zu gehen.

Deine XTR Kurbel passt schon mal nicht für den Rahmen.


----------



## garbel (13. Dezember 2022)

Brauchst du uns noch oder unterhältst du dich jetzt mit dir selbst?


----------



## Martin3010 (13. Dezember 2022)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Man kommt schon rein, ... ich würde aber abraten, da durch Unwissend eher mehr zerstören als dir lieb ist. Brauchst eigentlich nur ne rundes Buchenholzstab und Hammer. Oder gängige Austreiberwerkzeug.
> 
> Der Innenlager passt am Rahmen, das ist Fakt, nur der Kurbel passt nicht. Wie gesagt haben Shimano meines Wissens nur Saint 83 mm Welle. XTR passt zumindest nicht.
> 
> ...


Hätte mir nie gedacht dass das so kompliziert ist. Die Kettenlinie sollte auch 55mm sein. Ich hab haupsächlich auf diese geachtet. Die welle habe ich gänzlich außer Acht gelassen. Dachte shimano hätte da einen standart der bei allen seinen kurbeln gleich wäre. 
So kann man sich täuschen. Ich hab noch einen rahmen von specialized. Den chisel. Vielleicht passt da die xtr 9125


----------



## on any sunday (13. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Dachte shimano hätte da einen standart der bei allen seinen kurbeln gleich wäre.


Wie schon geschrieben, Shimano hat genau zwei Standard bei den MTB Kurbeln, für BSA 68/73 und BSA 83 mm breite Tretlagergehäuse und deren entsprechenden Pressfitbreite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin3010 (14. Dezember 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, Shimano hat genau zwei Standard bei den MTB Kurbeln, für BSA 68/73 und BSA 83 mm breite Tretlagergehäuse und deren entsprechenden Pressfitbreite.


Das problem ist, dass mein tretlager 83 mm hat. 
Ohne dem hope-lager hat das bretlagergehäuse 83 mm, da oasst dke wellle der xtr-9125 nicht weil dke welle zu lang ist. Daher hab ich ein hope lager eingebaut damit ich die Kurbelwelle von der läge her passt. Nur ist die breite jetzt ca 110 mm ( hab leider eine schublehre )jetzt ist die kurbelwelle leider zu kurz. Ich muass falsch gemessen haben.


----------



## Maledivo (14. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Das problem ist, dass mein tretlager 83 mm hat.
> Ohne dem hope-lager hat das bretlagergehäuse 83 mm, da oasst dke wellle der xtr-9125 nicht weil dke welle zu lang ist. Daher hab ich ein hope lager eingebaut damit ich die Kurbelwelle von der läge her passt. Nur ist die breite jetzt ca 110 mm ( hab leider eine schublehre )jetzt ist die kurbelwelle leider zu kurz. Ich muass falsch gemessen haben.


Machst dir ein wenig kompliziert, du sagtest dein Rahmen hat Tretlagerbreite von 83 mm. D.h. brauchst Innenlager 83 mm und Kurbel für 83 mm. Da brauchst du nicht immer irgendwelche Länge zu messen.

Da musst dann nur unterscheiden Pressfit (davon gibt es 2 unterschiedliche) und BSA. Und BSA ist ja geschraubt  was bei dir nicht der Fall ist.

Dann ist schnell gelöst welche Teile Du erwerben kannst bzw. Welche Teile an Deinem Rahmen passt.

Momentan fällt mir nur eine Saint Kurbel ein, die du problemlos einbauen kannst.

Ob XTR an deinem Speiseeis passt muss man erst mal erkundigen welche Tretlagergehäuse dort verbaut ist.


----------



## on any sunday (14. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Das problem ist, dass mein tretlager 83 mm hat.


Nö, das Problem ist, das du nicht verstehst, was man dir hier schreibt. Eine Shimano Kurbel für 83 mm würde passen, deine XTR Kurbel ist für ein 68/73 mm Breite ausgelegt.


----------



## Martin3010 (14. Dezember 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nö, das Problem ist, das du nicht verstehst, was man dir hier schreibt. Eine Shimano Kurbel für 83 mm würde passen, deine XTR Kurbel ist für ein 68/73 mm Breite ausgelegt.


Ich hab das schon verstanden. 
Danke


----------



## Martin3010 (14. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Ich hab das schon verstanden.
> Danke


Ich wollte halt mit gewalt eine xtr kurbel einbauen. Das geht eben nicht


----------



## Dominik19xx (14. Dezember 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nö, das Problem ist, das du nicht verstehst, was man dir hier schreibt. Eine Shimano Kurbel für 83 mm würde passen, deine XTR Kurbel ist für ein 68/73 mm Breite ausgelegt.


Einspruch,

Es handelt sich ja nicht um klassisch BSA 83mm, sondern um PF46, IM Tretlagergehäuse ist also ausreichend Platz um die Lager innenliegend zu verbauen (Wie bei BB30/PF30/PF92 etc normalerweise angedacht). Eine ganz normale Kurbel für 68/73 mm Hollowtech 2 (aka außenliegende Lager) passt also eigentlich ohne Probleme an den rahmen. Vorrausgesetzt man verbaut auch das passende Lager...

Was es mit diesem Hope Konstrukt mit außenliegenden Lagern genau auf sich hat kann ich nicht genau sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (14. Dezember 2022)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Pressfit (davon gibt es 2 unterschiedliche)


Das stimmt so nicht wirklich. Es gibt mindestens drölf verschiedene Pressfit Standrads. Werden nicht zwangsläufig alle auch bei allen Herstellern als PF bezeichnet sondern teilweise als BB30 oder sonst was, sind im Endeffekt aber alles verschiedene PF Varianten.

Siehe hier:








						The complete guide to bottom bracket standards
					

Want to know your BSA from your BB90?




					www.bikeradar.com


----------



## Maledivo (14. Dezember 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht wirklich. Es gibt mindestens drölf verschiedene Pressfit Standrads. Werden nicht zwangsläufig alle auch bei allen Herstellern als PF bezeichnet sondern teilweise als BB30 oder sonst was, sind im Endeffekt aber alles verschiedene PF Varianten.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> 
> ...


Ich meinte für 24er Welle bzw. 30er Welle und Hope-bezogen. Habe nicht richtig ausgedrückt!


----------



## Dominik19xx (14. Dezember 2022)

Achtung: GANZ wilde Theorie was hier los ist.

Original verbaut war eine Shimano Kurbel mit ROAD Achslänge (91mm). Die sind zwar auch durgehend 24mm uns schimpfen sich auch Hollowtech 2, haben aber eine etwas kürzere Achse als die normalen MTB Hollowtech 2 Kurbeln (96.5mm).   

Wenn da jetzt eine XTR (also MTB) Kurbel ran soll ist dich Achse natürlich etwas zu lang.  

Dann also das Hope Lager dran getackert, das in 83mm Breite aber leider für Hollowtech 2 DH Kurbeln (also noch längere Achse (111.5mm) als Standrad MTB) gedacht ist.


----------



## Maledivo (14. Dezember 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Dann also das Hope Lager dran getackert, das in 83mm Breite aber leider für Hollowtech 2 DH Kurbeln (also noch längere Achse (111.5mm) als Standrad MTB) gedacht isist.


Daher Saint-Kurbel!


----------



## Dominik19xx (14. Dezember 2022)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Daher Saint-Kurbel!


Dann passt die Kettenlinie aber nicht. Die ist bei der Saint sinnigerweiße für 150mm/157mm/Superboost  Hinterbauten gedacht.  Außerdem ist ne Saint völlig überdimensioniert an der CX Feile.


Deshalb nochmal der Aufruf an den OP. Geh mit dem Karren und der Kurbel zum kompetenten Fahrradladen. Am besten zu einem der Cannondale vertreibt, denn die sind so ziemlich die einzigen die 82mm breite PF46 Tretlagergehäuse an normalen MTBs verwenden.


----------



## Maledivo (14. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Ich wollte halt mit gewalt eine xtr kurbel einbauen. Das geht eben nicht


Gucke mal unter: Wheels Manufacturing Innenlager

Denke da wirst du geholfen, wenn du die richtige Daten einträgst. Vielleicht gibt es Hoffnung dass mit XTR doch klappt. 

Hope Innenlager ist leider der falsche für dein Kombi!


----------



## Martin3010 (14. Dezember 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht wirklich. Es gibt mindestens drölf verschiedene Pressfit Standrads. Werden nicht zwangsläufig alle auch bei allen Herstellern als PF bezeichnet sondern teilweise als BB30 oder sonst was, sind im Endeffekt aber alles verschiedene PF Varianten.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> 
> ...


Nur wie bekomme ich das hope pressfitlager
Wieder raus. Die Lagerschale ist nämlich verschraubt.


Maledivo schrieb:


> Gucke mal unter: Wheels Manufacturing Innenlager
> 
> Denke da wirst du geholfen, wenn du die richtige Daten einträgst. Vielleicht gibt es Hoffnung dass mit XTR doch klappt.
> 
> Hope Innenlager ist leider der falsche für dein Kombi!


leider ^^ 
Bin bei einer fahrradwerkstatt gewesen.
Mit einem richtig netten mechaniker gewesen der mir alles gezeigt hat, wie man fas hope innenlager wiedet ausbaut, da hab ich zuschauen dürfen (was gar nicht selbstverständlich ist. Er hat gemeint dass eine race face next funktionieren würde weil es die in verschieden welllenlängen geben würde.
Ich hab das rad bei ihm gelassen. Er besorgt mir die teile. Einbauen werde ich sie selber.
Danke jedenfalls für die vielen tipps.


----------



## Martin3010 (14. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Nur wie bekomme ich das hope pressfitlager
> Wieder raus. Die Lagerschale ist nämlich verschraubt.
> 
> leider ^^
> ...


Ich glaube, dass die xtr-kurbel an meinem neuen specialized chisel passen wird. Mal sehen


----------



## Maledivo (14. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Nur wie bekomme ich das hope pressfitlager
> Wieder raus. Die Lagerschale ist nämlich verschraubt.
> 
> leider ^^
> ...


Super! Richtig so!

Dann weißt du beim nächsten Mal wie es geht!

Viel Freude!!!!


----------



## Martin3010 (14. Dezember 2022)

Martin3010 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die xtr-kurbel an meinem neuen specialized chisel passen wird. Mal sehen


Dann wäre der schaden nicht so groß. Nur ein hoplager gekauft für das ich keine verwendung habe. Ich behalte es mir. Wer weiß was alles passiert. Vielleicht brauche ich es einmal( glaube zwar nicht aber was solls)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

